# My family's Unique Homemade Christmas Stockings



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Due to a move, our Christmas stockings were gone...that happened about 6 years ago. Our children were very upset, they were storebought and well, not really nice...they had just had them for years.. I thought about this carefully and a picture of something very special came to mind. I found coupons for half price fabric and bought red velvet, white velvet, iridescent bugle, round small and tiny beads. After making up the pattern, I hand beaded icicles on the edge of the white velvet cuffs, created a unique snowflake on each one lower on the red velvet with no pattern and swirls of the tiny beads. I then hand embroidered each name in my cursive writing on the cuff but didn't draft it. That was tricky but a fun challenge. I made a new one this year as a gift. While in the craft store with my coupon, I asked the fabric cutter if the metallic fine thread was the same shade as the 6 year old stocking I brought in to match up the embroidery thread color (I couldn't quite tell), she asked me if I did it by hand, she was noticeably very impressed with the embroidery. I have never felt I was much good at it. AS I told her of course, she went on to tell me that it was beautiful work. I laughed to myself shocked as I left...my goodness the beading and stitching took so much more time.....it was my embroidery she noticed? How funny but very sweet. Each one takes me hours to make. My family truly cherishes their stockings unlike they ever did before. Everything happens for a reason.... My family glows as I hang these each year. I smile knowing I have made something they will always keep and remember me by.

Will locate a decent pic today with any luck or take new ones....


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Aww lol! What cherished pieces these all are for the family!! I can't imagine all the time you put in doing all that handwork. Any chance we get to see pics? Merry Christmas to you!!


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh yes, pics please!


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

I just love to give gifts from the heart. Your family knows how much you really love them. Merry Christmas.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

You made an heirloom! How wonderful, and hand embroidery is so special.

And I'd love to see photos also.

Angie


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is one of the first pics from far off 6 yrs ago with my sons, not hanging straight as they were empty. I will put up a new closeup pic hopefully today....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Nice stockings, and great looking young men. Guess they're older teens now.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

The little one is now 11 and the other guy, is a 14 yr old, looking down on Mom.... Their sisters are grown and we have one grandson. Here are two of them, hard to get them empty to lay properly....hung them on the tree....



















The fire did give them a little aged look on the white first year mistake... but you can get the idea....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is beautiful script embroidery.

The beading is nice also.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

Very pretty, nice work!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Thankyou Angie!  Some of my seashell ornaments are behind it. It was a rewarding project, I am up to 10 of them now, all different snowflake patterns...they just come about as I bead. I just embroider the way I write. My best one is this year's all of them gifts. 

Among the talented artists here, I am feeling quite modest about showing my simple projects.

Thankyou Kindly for the compliments.

Romy
Island Girl
http://romysrealm.blogspot.com/


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

They are beautiful -- true heirlooms!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Thankyou so much!


----------



## clamjane (Sep 5, 2005)

Those are really nice, and with more love and meaning than anything store bought could ever do.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

clamjane said:


> Those are really nice, and with more love and meaning than anything store bought could ever do.


Thankyou! The kids really made me feel like it was worth every minute to make them....they really love them..... My daughter is dating the same young man now nearly 6 years, if they get married which seems likely....well I need to make the in laws theirs too as they keep admiring the kids....


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

They are beautiful! They will be loved for many years to come. 

My wonderful MIL made 25 of them for all of us. Each one different but with the same amount of love. There are 35 of us now and the 2 of the nieces have taken control and made the extras we need. The stockings are the highlight of the season for all of us. Ranging in age 84(MIL) down to 5 months.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

My goodness your MIL did a very lovely job in giving of her time and talents to accomplish that! This year I bought extra velvet as it was on clearance and am prepared for additions in the family.....I have made only 10 of these but.....I guess given a few decades....that could change drastically...... I love doing the embroidering and beading......

Thankyou very kindly for the compliments...can you post pics of yours? I would love to see them!

Romy
Island Girl


----------

